
Gaming’s rarest systems and games can be found at this huge museum in Texas - nnx
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/10/americas-largest-gaming-museum-rare-games-crazy-prototypes-and-giant-pong/
======
jamiesonbecker
Frisco is a northern suburb of Dallas, which is about three hours from Austin
or 3.5 hours from Houston. If you're ever flying through DFW (American
Airlines hub), this is about 25 minutes from the airport if you can stretch
out a layover to four or five hours. There's a lot more interesting stuff to
do and see in Dallas/Fort Worth, like the real-life cowboy/cattle stockyards
in Fort Worth and many other world class museums.

(Sales pitch: Texas is far more diverse than it is often portrayed: Dallas,
Houston, and San Antonio are all in the top-ten largest cities in the United
States.. Houston is the most diverse city in the nation[1] and #4 in size,
projected to be #3 before the next census (behind NYC, LA, and Chicago), and
all of them are artsy, cosmopolitan cities. There's enough to do in each of
these cities to spend a few days checking out just the stuff that interests
you, whether it be various art museums, symphony, opera, ballet, science,
technology, space exploration, history, etc.)

1\. [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/05/houston-most-
divers...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/05/houston-most-
diverse_n_1321089.html)

~~~
raw_creations
Also in Dallas is the 8-track tape museum.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDueID5krPY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDueID5krPY)

------
wslh
The weirdest game seems the one using a sewing machine!
[http://kotaku.com/5800606/this-might-be-the-weirdest-game-
bo...](http://kotaku.com/5800606/this-might-be-the-weirdest-game-boy-game-
ever-made)

~~~
userbinator
A real playable game, or just a GameBoy being repurposed as a sewing machine
controller? Either way, that's rather clever.

------
acomjean
Fun.

I rememeber the EA game boxes, (small records, good art, the programers names
on the box). The intellivision computer, that was kinda useless, except you
could play "mind strike".

They seem have a good collections of the old hand held games too.

Great they have some that are playable.

------
mcphage
There's another great collection of video games & memorabilia at the Strong
Museum of Play in Rochester, NY.

------
jrnichols
Thanks for posting this. This is about a half hour drive from my house, and I
forgot the museum was open now!

Definitely going to go visit soon. :-)

